# Olly: My New Managuensis



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

He's rather mean really. I also purchased an O which was slightly larger. Needless to say, it was back at the LFS within an hour of being purchased. The Jag just wouldn't leave him alone and even though the O was larger, it was fighting a losing battle. Now the little 1.5-2" Jag has the 75g to himself. He's already eating freeze dried shrimp off a shishkabob skewer (part of me hoping to be able to hand feed him eventually).


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

looks like you got a killer on your hands! should grow nicely for ya in that 75g. What kinda filtration do you have?


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Filtration is 2 Rena FilStar xP3 Canisters.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Dude... You dont want to handfeed the "managuensis" they get rather agressive,,, and about 12" dupending if you get male or female.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

You shut your mouth, I'll hand feed what I want. Nah, just messing around. Now that you mention it, it probally is a bad idea...he's just so "cute" now. Ahwell. It helps in that it keeps the shrimp from floating too, cause he doesn't really like swimming to the top of the tank. Also, is it normal to be able to hear him chewing the shrimp up. It's a rather distinct crunch and fairly loud (easily noticable)?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Serygo said:


> Dude... You dont want to handfeed the "managuensis" they get rather agressive,,, and about 12" dupending if you get male or female.


meh, you can hand feed them, well depending on the size of their chompers.
I hand feed my 10" RD, who is an absolutely mental case, however i do have a few battle wounds

Jag should be very happy with that setup you have,


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Amazing shot of a pretty handsome Managuensis.......







I feel love in this topic









I like the way you worked on the lay out


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea, I'm a dork. I really like this little guy. I can't wait for him to get a bit larger. I'm glad that I didn't buy the larger one at the LFS though.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks good i mite buy a few juvies and try and get a female that my male will breed with.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea, not really looking to breed anything at the moment. In the near future I might set up a 20g long or something for a breeding pair of convicts.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Convicts are a good breeder and if you get to many fry feed them to your jag he will love them.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, I'm done with trying to find him tank mates. I bought 10 Zebra Danios thinking a) that they'd be too fast for him and b) that there'd be enough to spread the aggression out a little. There's now 7 or so left. If / when he finishes these off the tank is officially his.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

i must have one!!! WOWWWWWWW


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you didnt name him after olly from hostel did you?


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

Nah, just liked the name. Didn't really like his character in Hostel anyway. Here's a IMG of him trying to get at a Zebra Danio...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats going to be fun watching him grow. definately post periodic pics of him. managuensis are beautiful cichlids! never had one, but i admire the heck out of these guys.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

wow is he ever tiny. not for long tho, jags grow like weeds


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

He eats like a freaking weed too. 7 1" Zebra Danios in less then 3 days. I hope I didn't screw up and get him to only accept feeders...ahwell. 4 left then it's back to what his diet was supposed to be, shrimp (frozen and freeze-dried, bloodworms, and cichlid pellets).


----------

